# openjdk installation issue



## Miax (Jun 8, 2011)

I recently installed FreeBSD/amd64 on a laptop. Today I tried to install java/openjdk6, but there is a problem with tzupdater-1_3_38-2011e.zip, cause I can't find it in the oracle homepage. It is already updated to tzupdater-1_3_39-2011g.zip. So, where could I find the tzupdater-1_3_38-2011e.zip file?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

Click on the link to download the latest version and change the URL a little to download the version you want.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2011)

Or just remove TZ from the port's [cmd=]make config[/cmd]


----------



## grayshadow (Jun 9, 2011)

http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/tzupdater/1.3.38/tzupdater-1_3_38-2011e.zip


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Or just remove TZ from the port's [cmd=]make config[/cmd]



openjdk6 does not have that option.


----------



## Miax (Jun 10, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> openjdk6 does not have that option.



Yes, I did it in the /java/diablo-jdk16 directory.


----------

